# Gold at $1732.40!!!



## davidpsc (Nov 2, 2011)

I don't know if I should buy or sell right now?!


----------



## aero_3642 (Nov 3, 2011)

I would sell and buy freeze dried food with it or stock up on gear and ammo. IMHO it will come back down over time. I wouldn't want to miss out on selling investment right now.


----------



## mcgeorge (Nov 3, 2011)

x2! I would also stock up on items that are really needed.


----------



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

I would look at your preps as a whole, if you have plenty of food but not much ammo, get ammo. If you have lots of food, water, and ammo, then keep it. You want to balance your preps as much as possible.

I've heard that you should invest in silver rather than gold, for reasons I can't remember or explain in an articulate manner.

But I would save it if you have plenty of the other essentials. Gold/Silver will become currency along with food/ammo/water/security gear when the SHTF so try and not short yourself in one category!


----------



## BandOfBroz (Dec 31, 2011)

acidlittle said:


> I would look at your preps as a whole, if you have plenty of food but not much ammo, get ammo. If you have lots of food, water, and ammo, then keep it. You want to balance your preps as much as possible.
> 
> I've heard that you should invest in silver rather than gold, for reasons I can't remember or explain in an articulate manner.
> 
> But I would save it if you have plenty of the other essentials. Gold/Silver will become currency along with food/ammo/water/security gear when the SHTF so try and not short yourself in one category!


I've heard the same with the silver and I agree with you on this. You can't slice off a slither of gold for some food.


----------



## thomasdangerpowers (Mar 2, 2012)

gold is a store of value you don't really make money, I have gold and I'm going to try and sell it for silver if I can get a good deal. silver has much more upside potential because it is a precious metal a base metal and has more uses than any other metal on earth with the possible exeption of gold. however we use silver and don't recyle so actually it is aready more rare than gold. plus only 10% of the market is physical silver the rest is etf's share basically an IOU for an IOU for futer silver to be mined besides smaller amounts of silver would be more handy who will have change for a 1oz gold coin worth 10,000 dollars if the dollar takes a serious dive?


----------



## FLPrepper (Jun 6, 2016)

Ah, I miss the days when gold traded at these prices. Let's hope we see $1700 again relatively soon.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Your price is incorrect. Spot gold is trading at $1273.82.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> Your price is incorrect. Spot gold is trading at $1273.82.


That's good info but I don't think anyone's incorrect. No one has stated today's gold price but you.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Operator6 said:


> That's good info but I don't think anyone's incorrect. No one has stated today's gold price but you.


Then I don't understand the title of the post: "Gold at 1732.40!!"


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> Then I don't understand the title of the post: "Gold at 1732.40!!"


Look at the date the thread was started.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Sorry. My mistake.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

I was all excited until I noticed the date. :sad2:


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

I agree I was wondering where the OP got that price, maybe it was a golden dream....


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Just think about the suckers at the time who bought into all the breathless predictions that gold would be $2400/oz very soon and paid over $1800/oz.
Good thing my wife and I are poor.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Just think about the suckers at the time who bought into all the breathless predictions that gold would be $2400/oz very soon and paid over $1800/oz.
> Good thing my wife and I are poor.


Same ones bought AR's for 1500.00 at gunshows.


----------



## RotalSnart (Jul 17, 2016)

I feel sorry for all of the suckers that didn't buy $14 silver and $1057 gold last November.

The black Friday sales were EPIC!!!!!!

And I seriously don't think any Argentinian would regret buying gold with Argentinian pesos a few years back.....it's almost 20,000 Argentinian pesos an ounce now, and you can get anything you want on the black market with it.


----------

